# Some Nice 1:18 Models from Frankfurt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check this out... Audi Collection now includes a long-wheelbase rally car and Sport quattro road car. They've had the UrQ in the same scale for some time. Makes me want to start a new 1:18 collection...


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

I need some more to my collection.


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (URQ)*

How does one go about getting these?
I heart 1:18th cars...I have quite a few of my own


----------



## Dirt road (Mar 11, 2003)

Auto Art makes the URQ and the SWB(only in green and white)
SunStar makes the Urq rally car


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (delta v)*

Try the Audi Collection at http://www.audiusa.com or http://www.ewacars.com


----------

